# Need a real power down option



## luv2rallye (Apr 30, 2018)

There are cases where a REAL power down option is needed (not just Standby which only turns off the HDMI TV signal but still uses 95% of the full on power). One case I have (a brand new Roamio OTA 1TB VOX DVR in a completely open air environment) is the unit sometimes gets so hot that it locks up and stops working properly (but doesn't do the overheated power down on it's own thing). I have to unplug the unit from the wall (which is way to difficult to get at) to cool it down for 15 minutes. A real power down option (or at least one that reduces power consumption to less than 10% full on power) would really help here.

Another case is when one doesn't want the unit on for whatever reason like: to save power, reduce heat generation (both wearing the units electronics out and heating up the room), stop tiny 1" internal fan from wearing out since it's on 24/7, having days or weeks where you won't be using it or will be watching TV without it, etc.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Something is wrong with your TiVo that overheats. It should never do that in an open air situation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree that the temp is not very hot. But I also think that TiVo should offer a "max eco mode". Even if it comes with side effects that most would not live with. Also, the warmest place on my Roamio is at and around the rf connection. My 3TB basic Roamio runs about 42C and my 1TB OTA/basic runs about 37C to 38C. Nothing exhibits any heat problems. Everything has WD Green drives.

There are several things in the OP that I don't agree with, but the intention is well placed.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

A few years ago when TiVo was trying to get all the cable companies to upgrade the firmware in their cable cards, I'd have to power cycle the TiVo so frequently, that I finally stuck a Z-Wave appliance module on the power input and setup a repeating job to power cycle every day at about 4 AM so that it might be working later in the day .


----------



## luv2rallye (Apr 30, 2018)

tomhorsley said:


> ...I'd have to power cycle the TiVo so frequently, that I finally stuck a Z-Wave appliance module on the power input and setup a repeating job to power cycle every day at about 4 AM so that it might be working later in the day .


That's a pretty poor product design if you have to do that to use it. [Not to mention that it isn't shutting down gracefully which might cause problems.]

My TiVo Roamio 1TB OTA DVR intermittently stops working properly when the MBT temp reaches around 43*C or more. The case is extremely hot to the touch on the right side (and even more on the bottom than the top). Intermittent problems like the TV goes blank on half the channels, or it doesn't respond to the remote anymore. It's definitely temperature related as I no longer have any problems if I place a 9" fan 1' away blowing directly on it which lowers the MBT by 3 degrees C. Of course that's very noisy and impractible to do every time you want to use it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

luv2rallye said:


> That's a pretty poor product design if you have to do that to use it. [Not to mention that it isn't shutting down gracefully which might cause problems.]
> 
> My TiVo Roamio 1TB OTA DVR intermittently stops working properly when the MBT temp reaches around 43*C or more. The case is extremely hot to the touch on the right side (and even more on the bottom than the top). Intermittent problems like the TV goes blank on half the channels, or it doesn't respond to the remote anymore. It's definitely temperature related as I no longer have any problems if I place a 9" fan 2' away blowing directly on it which lowers the MBT by 3 degrees C. Of course that's very noisy and impractible to do every time you want to use it.


How about putting the Roamio on a laptop cooling stand? People have had success with that on the Bolt.


----------



## luv2rallye (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> How about putting the Roamio on a laptop cooling stand? People have had success with that on the Bolt.


I considered that but:
1) My Roamio OTA DVR has no vent slots on the bottom (they're only on the ends) so no air would blow through it to cool it off anyway. Also those stands are pricey.
2) I'd hate to have a fan on 24/7 which just always wears the fan out to failure.
3) If it plugs into the DVR USB port that would just heat up the DVR even more (assuming the USB port can even supply the necessary current to run it) as well as the fan is then on 24/7.
4) If it's a 120V fan, again it's silly to have it on 24/7 when I'm not even using the DVR. And if it has a switch, it's too inconvenient to have to turn it on and off every time I use the DVR.

- Being this is my first DVR, I don't know how hot is "normal". Is a MBT of 41-42* when on all the time normal?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

luv2rallye said:


> Being this is my first DVR, I don't know how hot is "normal". Is a MBT of 41-42* when on all the time normal?


It is in the normal range. I have a Roamio OTA that had its fan fail in a few weeks. I replaced it with a 7-blade fan and it runs 37C in a room of 73F. Ambient room temp has a measurable effect. On my 3TB Roamio I use a USB powered fan (silent) that keeps it at 42C in a 75F room. I also got bored one day and put all my TiVo boxes on 1/2" feet. As has been posted, a failure at these temperatures is abnormal. I would replace the box.

Be glad you don't have a Mini. They run about 55C. I never use Standby or Power Saving on a Roamio.


----------



## luv2rallye (Apr 30, 2018)

Where did you get this 7 blade fan for your Roamio OTA? Was it here (https://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php)? Because the only one there that they claim fits the Roamio OTA (TCD846000) is the 5 blade one. It would be nice to have a 7 blade (even if I have to change the connector) but I'm worried the size is wrong. Are you sure you weren't thinking you replaced a non Roamio OTA fan?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

luv2rallye said:


> Where did you get this 7 blade fan for your Roamio OTA? Was it here (https://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php)? Because the only one there that they claim fits the Roamio OTA (TCD846000) is the 5 blade one. It would be nice to have a 7 blade (even if I have to change the connector) but I'm worried the size is wrong. Are you sure you weren't thinking you replaced a non Roamio OTA fan?


First, here's the fan thread -> Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement start at post 72.

Second, the https://www.amazon.com/Fan-Van-Repl...8&qid=1527871722&sr=8-1&keywords=fan+van+tivo is the 7 blade fan. As it says, the connector isn't exact but it works fine.


----------



## luv2rallye (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks so much for those links. I read the entire fan thread - WOW! There's a lot there with so many people for years having fan noise problems as well as overheating issues. I enjoyed the one guy who got so fed up with TiVo's fan noise, he cut out a space in the top cover to install a Noctua 80mm ultra-silent fan blowing down - that's desperate (Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement).

Mine is a brand new (1 month old) TiVo Roamio 1TB OTA VOX DVR (Platform Series 5). I can believe I too will have fan noise problems soon since nearly everyone does on this model. Not surprising since it is just a 35x10mm fan on all the time (24/7) and is in the middle of the unit inside blowing air from one side to the other - not blowing air directly in/out the vent slots as it should. And of course being therefore hotter, the fan life decreases dramatically also, so it starts making noise. Always disappointed paying $400 for a design that won't last even a year without problems (noisy fans and overheating). Not to mention that you now HAVE TO buy an external fan to keep the temp down for the unit to work properly (even within it's room temp spec) and to prevent the internal fan from getting noisy (due to heat). Ironic how people are reporting the internal fan which is supposed to cool the unit usually gets so hot that it starts making noise and must be replaced every year (or few months).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

luv2rallye said:


> Ironic how people are reporting the internal fan which is supposed to cool the unit usually gets so hot that it starts making noise and must be replaced every year (or few months).


I have four Roamio units. I have replaced only one fan in four years. The new OTA model came with some bad fans. I'm pretty sure those fans are now gone since the thread you read has little activity compared to the initial roll out of the Roamio OTA BF boxes.

I had a Sony DHG DVR for a while. They had about the same ventilation. They used an 80mm fan and I had to replace those after five years. They were so hot internally that the rubber mounts would crumble and the insulation on the wires became brittle. But many are still in service.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

“I have four Roamio units. I have replaced only one fan in four years.”

Only?! 

That's a 25% failure rate! The 8 year rate would be 50%.

Maybe you were unlucky. Hope our unit does better!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> "I have four Roamio units. I have replaced only one fan in four years."
> Only?!
> That's a 25% failure rate! The 8 year rate would be 50%.
> Maybe you were unlucky. Hope our unit does better!


It's much worse. If you notice, it's the batch of BF OTA units. Many failed after one to two months.

If I didn't buy that one, I could say my three active units have zero failures in four years.


----------

